# How do your dogs handle the heat?



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I have noticed that my crazy girl becomes a very lazy girl when the weather gets warm. I was almost ready to take her to the vet the other day because she was refusing to do anything but lay out on the floor (which is very unlike her), but once the sun started going down she was ready to go. It does get warm here during the day with the sun beaming down on you, but not nearly as hot as some of you have to deal with. Could a little bit of warm weather really effect her that much? I'm missing my crazy girl!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stephan (Oct 16, 2013)

I live in death valley...well...pretty close to it.

Plenty a water and keep em off the pavement! My little girl got a few burn blisters on her pads from merely walking on the hot pavement for a less than few minutes walk :rain::doggy:

It's funny, she's soo smart that now she RUNS to the shadowed portions of pavement when we walk....I don't even need to direct her.

Oh and they also sell "booties" or whatever for their feet but Luna would have my a$$ in a jar if I made her wear dem things :doggy:

Edit: What you stated is normal. In the summer months (which is the whole year here) my pup will act lazy and can only take like 5-10 minute walks! You can literally fry an egg on the pavement right now. Keep that AC bumpin!


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Around here Apollo is a Diva. He hates the heat. But I live in a very hot and humid area so he has to just deal with it. Because of this, summer months I cut back on food a little. I try not to feed them in the hot afternoon. More so during the morning or after sunset. Also make sure plenty of water is available. Even though all the stated above is available to Apollo, he still hates it and will still complain until someone brings his Diva butt in.

My other dogs have no issues with the heat. They get in the shade or in their houses and enjoys their day.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Stephan said:


> I live in death valley...well...pretty close to it.
> 
> Plenty a water and keep em off the pavement! My little girl got a few burn blisters on her pads from merely walking on the hot pavement for a less than few minutes walk :rain::doggy:
> 
> ...


Thank goodness it is no where near that hot here! Although I do still try to keep to the shaded path when the pavement is real hot, I always go out in my flip flops and put a bare foot on a street to test it hahaha. It was great today because it wasn't very nice weather so the dogs were totally pumped for both our walks today.



APBTN00b said:


> Around here Apollo is a Diva. He hates the heat. But I live in a very hot and humid area so he has to just deal with it. Because of this, summer months I cut back on food a little. I try not to feed them in the hot afternoon. More so during the morning or after sunset. Also make sure plenty of water is available. Even though all the stated above is available to Apollo, he still hates it and will still complain until someone brings his Diva butt in.
> 
> My other dogs have no issues with the heat. They get in the shade or in their houses and enjoys their day.


My two have access to the house 100% of the time so Gemini has spent a lot more time laying on the hardwood floor. I leave the doors open during the day so they can go outside as they please. Deuce will go lay in the sun for quite a while during the day but not Gem, she will only stay outside if I am sidetracking her with a game the whole time. Normally after playing outside it would be water break and then ready for a walk, but lately it's been water break then nap inside the house. She has everything she needs so she must just not be good with the heat like your Apollo.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Neither Xena or Eko are good in the heat, they both prefer to stay inside with the A/C. Although if Xena had her way we'd keep it just a bit hotter, her nose gets cold and she curls up to bury it in my side lol. It can get to 110+ here in the summer, especially July and August, I keep them in as much as possible. Their favorite time of year is springtime, about 65 degrees, if Xena's allergies weren't so bad I'd let them stay outside all day.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Our summers are humid and typically in the 80s, sometimes 90s but it feels really hot!! Lately it's been a mild summer so I'm thankful for that! But we have had a few weeks where it's been really bad and mine will still work that flirt pole and are still very energetitic...but they will tire a lot faster. Therefore I don't work them on hot days...


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

Veronica handles the heat by alternating between sun bathing on the porch and coming inside to lay in front of the air conditioner.

If it's very hot out, she ain't doing nothing. She has quit on walks and we have had to get the car to pick her up. When we did agility before she blew out her knee if it was hot she would either run into the tunnel and not come out or park it in the shade of the A-frame and refuse to move.

She just had her 8 year old annual vet visit with senior bloodwork and was proclaimed healthy as a horse.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Camo seems to not be phased by it. I work all day so it is dark by the time I can exercise him. Evening temps are in the mid to high 80's with humidity in the 80-100% range.

Other than him wanting more water than usual he is like the friggin energizer bunny. Dang puppies... lol


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Sounds like Camo would fit in with my crew  hehe! They don't even mind rain or snow as long as the flirt pole or spring pole is involved....but if not, then they act like the snow and rain is hurting their feet haha!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Well flirt pole is another story, she loves that so it's one of the only things I can get her to do for work when it's hot and humid out. I guess I'm just not used to her laying around so much.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

It's really hot and humid where I'm at and Charlie tends to drink more water and not be quite as crazy as he is in the winter but it doesn't seem to phase him much. He still jumps around, chases critters and his flirt pole.


----------



## misty (May 17, 2014)

Tobee is a 12 week old puppy so Yea. Nothing fazes that boy and his crazed amount of energy. I have to make him rest in the shade and drink water just like I do the human kids lol 
My old pit I had was like yours though. Was a lazy buns during the hot times of day.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

My dog can't take the heat lol I walk him a round the block a few times he goes lays down and rests


----------



## TheHiddenAngel (Mar 21, 2014)

Tazz said:


> My dog can't take the heat lol I walk him a round the block a few times he goes lays down and rests


Haha, I have to make sure my dog take breaks when I walk him. He'd walk for hours if I let him, even in the heat.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

\



TeamCourter said:


> I have noticed that my crazy girl becomes a very lazy girl when the weather gets warm. I was almost ready to take her to the vet the other day because she was refusing to do anything but lay out on the floor (which is very unlike her), but once the sun started going down she was ready to go. It does get warm here during the day with the sun beaming down on you, but not nearly as hot as some of you have to deal with. Could a little bit of warm weather really effect her that much? I'm missing my crazy girl!


 Heat is an important subject when it comes to the exercise of a hound, especially when humidity is involved..
Here on the Gulf Coast of FL, everyday 90's with 98% humidity we know the pain of summer.. 
I personally use electrolytes (for horses) in their water, and feed 2/3 of their food after our walk in the morning and the other 3rd after the evening millwork and walk. I do work my dogs in the heat and sun without concern on their end, but I know what to watch for and when its time to cool off..

We go to the beach when its real bad out and the water is both great exercise and keeps them cool.

Just like everything in nature, when youre hot you find shade (or AC) and relax. Water Water Water

My dogs-- it doesnt matter if its 100, 10, raining, snowing (found that out this year lol) day, night, doesnt matter.. flirt pole better be on the daily agenda or feelings are hurt and hyperness becomes untolerable  We are used to the heat


----------



## luvmyfurbabys (Jun 9, 2014)

Mine don't care if its hot but they do love to get in the creek that runs through the field we play in when its hot.


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

A kiddie pool in the yard, lots of fresh water and a hose down if it's reaaaal hot.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

OMG I would die with 100% humidity. Yuk!! Today was 87 and 60% humidity and it sucked! I hate it Mel doesn't want to cuddle and sits in between the doorways on the hardwood for the cross breeze lol We don't have AC though. Tomorrow supposed to be 95 but only 20% humidity  still sucks!!! Lol

I hose Mel off a lot during the day. He alternates and follows the sun spots through the house and outside if we are in the yard. He loves sunbathing. When we go to the beach I set a huge umbrella up and all he does is try his best to not be under it lol

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuses the typos


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Ok so I take back everything I have said about Gem in this thread lol...The nut is back!!! She was back to being her normal crazy self and I was thinking it was because the weather was cooler for a few days, but that has proven to not be the case. Maybe she was having a growth spirt? Either way I'm happy to have my handful back

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

